# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Ατμοστρόβιλοι  (Steam Turbines)

## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ.ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΥΣΕΩΣ.ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ωραίο θέμα μαστρο Νικόλα... Για χρόνια ήταν οι τουρμπίνες η μόνη λύση όπου χρειαζόταν υψηλή ισχύς, αφού μπορούσαν να προσφέρουςν υψηλή ισχύ ή μεγάλες ταχύτητες όπου χρειαζόταν (πχ πολεμικά, υπερωκεάνια) αλλά δεν χωρίς τον όγκο των παλινδρομικών ή των τότε ντήζελ. Έτσι είχαν υψηλή ισχύ και πολλές στροφές χωρίς να θυσιάζουν χώρο στο μηχανοστάσιο. Με ρην εξέλιξη των μηχανών ντήζελ και της ηλεκτροπρόωσης (στα μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια) τα τελευταία χρόνια παραγκωνίστηκαν.

Ας δούμε ένα μηχανοστάσιο που οι κύριες και οι ηλεκτρομηχανές είναι τουρμπίνες:



Και ας δούμε και μια κάτοψη του μηχανοστασίου με τις τουρμπίνες χαμηλής και υψηλής πίεςσης και τους μειωτήρες.
ST.jpg

Θα πει κανένας αφού έχουν παραγκωνιστεί γιατί μιλάμε για αυτές. Γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν βρει εφαρμογή στα αεράδικα (LNG). Σε αυτά ένα μέρος αεριοποιήται στις δεξαμενές και συγκεντρώνεται από ειδικές διατάξεις ώστε να μην μεταβάλλεται η πίεση. Αυτό το αέριο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την πρόωση του βαποριού. Επειδή μια μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης δύσκολα μπορεί να καίει εναλλακτικά ή πετρέλαιο ή φυσικό αέριο αποδοτικά χωρίς μετατροπές χρησιμοποιούνται τουρμπίνες. Έτσι στα καζάνια οι καυστήρες μπορούν να κάινε ή πετρέλαιο ή φυσικό αέριο και να κινείται το βαπόρι αποτελεσματικά. Βέβαια διάβαζα ένα άρθρο στο οποίο αναφέρει ότι προσπαθούν να βελτιώσουν τις μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης για χρήση στα αεράδικα γιατί οι εταιρείες δεν βρίσκουν πια μηχανικούς έμπειρους στις μηχανές εξωτερικής καύσης.

----------


## sv1xv

Ωραίο το θέμα αλλά γιατί το ανοίξατε στα "βοηθητικά μηχανήματα"? Νομίζω ότι κανονικά ανήκει στα "Συστήματα πρόωσης".

----------


## nikos1945

Φιλε Παναγιωτη καλημερα πολυ ωραια η εισαγωγη του θεματος.Σημερα τους ατμοστροβιλους τους εχουν τα πλοια μεγαλου τονναζ καθως και τα πολεμικα με ατομικη ενεργεια.Οπως πολυ σωστα εγραψες οι ατμοστροβιλοι χαμηλης και υψηλης πιεσης χρεισιμοποιουτε σε αναλογες εφαρμογες οπως για προωση που πολυ σωστα ανεφερθει ο φιλος μας υπηρξαν ομως εφαρμογες οπως λειτουργια αντλιων υψηλης πιεσεως(τροφοδωτικες λεβητων πολυσταδιακες)σε μηχανοστασιο και καταστρωμα κλπ.Η ομαλη ομως λειτουγια της τουρμπινας εξαρτατε απο τον λεβητα πιοτητα ατμου δηλαδη(super heated)και το vaccoum

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

καλησπερα σε ολους!
θετω σαν απειρος κ ασχετος με το αντικειμενο προς κουβεντα με τιτλο ατμοστροβιλοι..
*(οποιος ξερει που μπορουμε να βρουμε σχετικως τεχνικα θεματα για τους στροβιλους πολυ ευχαριστως)
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους σας

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

[QUOTE=nikos1945;436647]ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ.ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΥΣΕΩΣ.ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ[/QUO

καλημερα κυριε νικο! σε πλοια LNG εφαρμοζεται πια ο ατμοστροβιλος...και σημερα μπαινου ηλεκτροπροωση.

----------

